# 2500hd vs f-250 sd



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

What are the pros and cons of each truck? which one do you think would make the best work truck?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ford. because there not owned by the government


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pros of the chevy is the ride, the duramax and the allison. Pros on the F250 is that it has 4 tires... Cons of Chevy, you'll pick up too many hot chicks to be able to handle... Cons of the F250 is is that hunk of iron that they call a powerstroke..


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

thesnowman269;916012 said:


> Ford. because there not owned by the government


What a waste of life...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

thesnowman269;916012 said:


> Ford. because there not owned by the government


Ford is owned by the banks ,which are owned by the gov't


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

The 2500HD is an all around better truck. Better engines and transmissions, better ride quality, stronger frames, higher GVW less likely to rust out. Its sits lower to the ground so you have better visibility for plowing. The IFS front end parts take for ever to wear out and when they do it takes minutes not hours to change. Lower cost of ownership,higher resale value

the F250superduty has 2 things going for it, 1)Since you get less you pay less. 2)The springs on the ford front end are stiffer, for the 5% of the time you have the plow on they don't sag as much. $200 in timbrens and some ballast solved this problem for me


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

I own a 99 F250 SD cc v10 auto and a 09 2500HD reg cab 6.0 auto. The chev has the snow plow prep and trailer tow, the ford had neither.

The Ford has done well, it's got 265K now and the tranny is basically shot, it also ate ball joints about every 60K, add x springs in the front and it will carry a plow well, has some wiring issues with the on the dash 4wd, one set of wheel bearings and locking hubs also (auto hubs go out quickly on them). The ride is more harsh than the chev but it's a work truck so what do you expect. The ford cab seems more roomy also.

For the Chev it has 6,000 miles now. It needed timberen's (got the buyers brand though), there was no way it ways going to carry a 8.5 V without them, the first storm I was bottoming the mount even with 3 turns on the torsion bars 700lbs in the rear. Ride is much nicer, tranny shifts smoother.

The chev is like a nice finish mower while the ford is more a brush hog mower. They both do the job, just differently.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

This should be an interesting thread... Nothing like a fresh new topic


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

This is getting awfully redundant.......i just wrote a paper for one of my college classes comparing those two vehicles but sure as hell won't post it due to the number of factless statements and accusations it would generate!

Get whatever truck YOU like better, either one you'll be pissed at for one thing or another at some point in its/your life, both will work, both will play, both will get you where you need to go each day (didn't mean for that to rhyme....really!). There is a number of each of those vehicles on here and that should speak testaments to my point!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

MCW said it best, A ford guy is gonna find 1,000 cons on the GM's and a GM guy is gonna find 1,000 cons on the ford. Its all what YOU want. IMO all of the big 3 produce a solid truck its just personal preference from there out. However IF I could combine all 3 I would go ford's body/interior and frame with a 24v cummins and an allison.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just remember,with a plow on a Chevy it has a hard time getting up to plow. A Ford is stiff and ready to plow any time.!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

grandview;916476 said:


> Just remember,with a plow on a Chevy it has a hard time getting up to plow. A Ford is stiff and ready to plow any time.!


:laughing::laughing:

Thats a good one!


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

BigLou80;916086 said:


> The 2500HD is an all around better truck. Better engines and transmissions, better ride quality, stronger frames, higher GVW less likely to rust out. Its sits lower to the ground so you have better visibility for plowing. The IFS front end parts take for ever to wear out and when they do it takes minutes not hours to change. Lower cost of ownership,higher resale value
> 
> the F250superduty has 2 things going for it, 1)Since you get less you pay less. 2)The springs on the ford front end are stiffer, for the 5% of the time you have the plow on they don't sag as much. $200 in timbrens and some ballast solved this problem for me


Typical Ford GM thread. Better engines and trans, matter of opinion. Both have highs and lows in there line-up. Better ride, got to give you that one. Stronger frame? How many posts are there for Chevy frames cracking? I can not recall seeing one on a Superduty. What does the GVW have to do with rust? Lower to the ground means hang up on frame to me. Solid front axle knock down most of the pile when moving windrows. All plow trucks wear out front end parts. Timbrens, wouldn't know were to put them on a Superduty. Maybe deliver them to my friend with the D-Max that cant keep his front end from bottoming out on every approach he plows.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

slongfellowii;916667 said:


> Typical Ford GM thread.


Very true. And you make it even more typical.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

slongfellowii;916667 said:


> Typical Ford GM thread. Better engines and trans, matter of opinion. Both have highs and lows in there line-up. Better ride, got to give you that one. Stronger frame? How many posts are there for Chevy frames cracking? I can not recall seeing one on a Superduty. What does the GVW have to do with rust? Lower to the ground means hang up on frame to me. Solid front axle knock down most of the pile when moving windrows. All plow trucks wear out front end parts. Timbrens, wouldn't know were to put them on a Superduty. Maybe deliver them to my friend with the D-Max that cant keep his front end from bottoming out on every approach he plows.


Mind If I ask to see a pic of your 250? plow on raised?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

02DURAMAX;916716 said:


> Mind If I ask to see a pic of your 250? plow on raised?


Here.Mine F250


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

grandview;916742 said:


> Here.Mine F250


Yours looks great!

what year is it?


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

02DURAMAX;916716 said:


> Mind If I ask to see a pic of your 250? plow on raised?


What would be the point. Mine looks similar to GV's even with the wings and a 3/4 inch cutting edge. It is well documented on this forum that Superduties carry a plow better than a Chevy without question. Just do a search of GMers asking how to raise the frontend of their truck because the front end sits so low.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

slongfellowii;916765 said:


> What would be the point. Mine looks similar to GV's even with the wings and a 3/4 inch cutting edge. It is well documented on this forum that Superduties carry a plow better than a Chevy without question. Just do a search of GMers asking how to raise the frontend of their truck because the front end sits so low.


Look at my thread and look at my truck with a 9' Western Pro Plus ( the truck is empty and thats an 875lb Plow.) and then look at the 2010 Super duty Eyesell posted...and let me know what you think.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91392


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Eyesell recorded a 1" drop on his truck with the plow raised on a stock truck with #5200 lb springs. I don't think he was saying that it was too low, just wanted it level. He could easily go to a much heavier spring and get less. His pushbeam is still at an acceptable level. Are you saying that your trucks drops less than an inch with the plow raised. Mods on your truck for ride height? My receiver are not the lowest part of the plow when it is up. I have my pivot pins in the 3rd position and could go to the 4th. I like the way it scrapes that way. Most GM trucks need to be in the first mounting position on the Ultra making the receivers the lowest part that drags on the approaches. Notice I say most, not yours. Previous statements were based on unmodified trucks as a whole, not individual trucks. My friend has a 6" lift on his Chevy. Obviously his don't drag. Most people would not like the idea of their truck riding on the bumpstops, but it is ok for them to ride on them if the are Timbrens? I do like the way your truck looks btw. Not a Chevy hater by any means. Just like the old school heavy duty solid axles for a work truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

02DURAMAX;916755 said:


> Yours looks great!
> 
> what year is it?


2002 with 56,000 miles on it.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

slongfellowii;916851 said:


> Eyesell recorded a 1" drop on his truck with the plow raised on a stock truck with #5200 lb springs. I don't think he was saying that it was too low, just wanted it level. He could easily go to a much heavier spring and get less. His pushbeam is still at an acceptable level. Are you saying that your trucks drops less than an inch with the plow raised. Mods on your truck for ride height? My receiver are not the lowest part of the plow when it is up. I have my pivot pins in the 3rd position and could go to the 4th. I like the way it scrapes that way. Most GM trucks need to be in the first mounting position on the Ultra making the receivers the lowest part that drags on the approaches. Notice I say most, not yours. Previous statements were based on unmodified trucks as a whole, not individual trucks. My friend has a 6" lift on his Chevy. Obviously his don't drag. Most people would not like the idea of their truck riding on the bumpstops, but it is ok for them to ride on them if the are Timbrens? I do like the way your truck looks btw. Not a Chevy hater by any means. Just like the old school heavy duty solid axles for a work truck.


You are correct about your Configurations, now if you truck does ever hit it will hit the configuration brakets and not the receiver brakets. Now about the bumpstops All Gm trucks from the dealer lot come out resting on the bumpstops. But since they are made of a softer foam material you can't feel it.

On my truck all it has is Timbrens and a few turns on the bars, Other than that its stock. I have yet to have my plow frame hit the ground.:salute:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

grandview;916914 said:


> 2002 with 56,000 miles on it.


Damn its new!

My GMC is a 2004 with 107,000 Miles


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

grandview;916914 said:


> 2002 with 56,000 miles on it.


WOW my 2002 has around 177,000 and about 8500 hours on it


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

BigLou80;917030 said:


> WOW my 2002 has around 177,000 and about 8500 hours on it


I got 5065Hrs now..


----------

